# Small dust collector for sale/trade.



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I upgraded my dust collector to a 2HP.
I have a 1HP portable dust collector I no longer need. It's a Reliant brand.
I have no idea what rating the bag or the blower is (CFM or x Microns ?), and I always just exhaused it outside. 

Sell for $50, or trade for ??

Just thought I would offer it up here first.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Is it very noisy, say compared to a lathe? 110VAC or 220VAC?


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Flat Fish said:


> Is it very noisy, say compared to a lathe? 110VAC or 220VAC?


 What I did like about it was it took very little room.

110v
It sounds a lot like a shop vac, same "muffled wherrrrrrrr" sound. Louder than my lathe, but quieter than most shop vacs or any saw.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Guess I'll take it off your hands, if no one else has claimed it yet.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Flat Fish said:


> Guess I'll take it off your hands, if no one else has claimed it yet.


I'll put your name on it.

Let's PM to arrange for pick up.
Thanks.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

If possible, you can build a box around it and mount it outside your building to keep it quiet where you are working. Just route hose through the wall and be sure it has a good vent to exhaust outside the little box or room for the vacuum system. Could also put a box around it inside building and still vent it outside and will quiten down some still. Add a little insulation and more quite still.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I work in the garage and the wall adjoins the the babies room. The lathe is not too loud but I can't run things like the band saw or table saw at night. I was thinking just what you are suggesting, Slip. I'll build a little box in the far corner for it.


----------

